# Picolax / Magnesium Oxide v Citrate



## Tlepr (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi all,

This is my first post. I'm a 29 year old male, and have had chronic constipation for around 5 years now. I'm not sure whether I have IBS-C or chronic idiopathic constipation, but I think the fact I get serious abdominal pain, bloating and occasional mucus in stools would suggest IBS-C (then again, chronic constipation can cause these symptoms, so I'm not sure). Anyway I don't want to get too into my story right now, it's more to ask a technical question I can't really find the answer to.

I recently had a severe bout of constipation after a (very rare) few days of indulging in pizza, pasta and dairy. The effects were absolutely awful and I asked my pharmacist for the strongest non-prescription laxative he had. He gave me Picolax. This is without question the most effective thing I have tried so far. However, I realise it's extremely strong and used for people preparing for a colonoscopy. From looking at the sachet I saw that it actually 2 laxatives in one.

1) Sodium picosulfate - can't take this on a long term basis as it is a stimulant laxative

2) Magnesium Oxide - can take this on a long term basis as it is an osmotic laxative

I was under the impression that of the magnesium compounds, magnesium oxide is actually the worst for constipation relief since it is the most poorly absorbed / least 'bioavailable' (4% absorption). Instead, most of what I've read recommends magnesium citrate (16% absorption). Given this, why would the makers of picolax put the least effective magnesium compound in their medicine - that seems quite illogical to me? I have to mention that a few things I've read actually say magnesium oxide is the best BECAUSE it's poorly absorbed by the body. Frankly, I'm not exactly sure how the absorption rates fit with the effectiveness of the magnesium compound. If someone couple explain I'd be really grateful.

I exercise regularly, am a very healthy weight, and eat healthily almost all the time. No matter what I try, the symptoms are there. For instance, I'm on day 4 of Constella at the 290mg dose, with no improvement so far - I'd be amazed if it starts doing anything. I've read that in many cases magnesium is actually a miracle cure for people with constipation - and based on my experience with Picolax I have a glimmer of hope. I just want to know whether to go for magnesium oxide or citrate before I try it.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## mtippit (Nov 21, 2014)

I really wish someone would comment on your post. I have the same questions regarding magnesium (I started taking around 700 mg of mag citrate a day yesterday ... no change)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, this is a good question. over the years i've read countless magnesium threads here on the board and also info on the net and i still don't know which is best...lol...like the OP mentioned, there seems to be a lot of conflicting information.

i've experimented a lot with both types--citrate and oxide--and neither worked for me but then i have a lot of complicated constipation problems. after reading threads on there that said that mag oxide is best because it is poorly absorbed--you want it to soften the stool and not be absorbed by your body--i settled on mag oxide. i take it as a supplement and to counterbalance any possible C effects of the calcium citrate i have to take due to osteoporosis.

some people prefer a particular form of magnesium, too--like chelated magnesium or liquid magnesium citrate---and this is not the bottled mag cit laxative you buy at the drug store--this is a liquid form of it such as blue bonnet---you can get it on amazon and elsewhere....

so yes, hopefully someone with a definite answer will post on here. it's a good question.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I've used both types of magnesium for several weeks and really don't feel they work like they should..... They give me a tiny bit of watery stool and then THAT'S IT. It feels like I'm trying to pass blocks of wood!!! lol! NO GOOD.

I just tried some the last couple of days again (like it's gonna be any different!) and was once again not pleased with the results. The best thing to take I think is Senna-Lax (laxative). Maybe one pill a day...


----------

